# Porlex Vs Aergrind



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

I had bought a Tiamo hand grinder, but the more you use it, the more you read, the better you understand that the grind consistency isn't great.

So I want to upgrade my hand grinder. I don't need Lido levels of consistency, but I do want better than the Tiamo I currently have.

I have narrowed it down to a full sized Porlex (about £55) or the Aergrind (£67 on their site for mechanically perfect but cosmetically damaged examples).

Which would you advise to go for?

EDIT: This is not to grind for espresso, but other brewing methods only.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aergrind will grind faster.

Both are adequate.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Will Aergrind be noticeably quicker?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dr Forinor said:


> Will Aergrind be noticeably quicker?


Yes.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Aergind is a great grinder IMO


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Btw Aergrind is 88 in total. Tax gets added at the end. Plus those cheaper ones were out last time i checked.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Oh, didn't realise tax gets added at the end. That changes things slightly.

Is the Aergrind that much better than the Porlex to justify the extra £33?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dr Forinor said:


> Oh, didn't realise tax gets added at the end. That changes things slightly.
> 
> Is the Aergrind that much better than the Porlex to justify the extra £33?


In terms of being less of a chore to grind, yes. Porlex is fine for smaller doses at about a minute a pop, Aergrind should be twice as fast.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking at selling my Lido3 (as I don't really take it into work anymore) if you want to throw another curve ball into the equation


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

How much?



urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm looking at selling my Lido3 (as I don't really take it into work anymore) if you want to throw another curve ball into the equation


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I've never used a Porlex, but I owned a Rhinowares for a while, now have an Aergrind- the Aergrind is a world apart! That was £50 difference, more than worth it..


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

jonnycooper29 said:


> I've never used a Porlex, but I owned a Rhinowares for a while, now have an Aergrind- the Aergrind is a world apart! That was £50 difference, more than worth it..


Thanks for your input, that actually helped as well, as I was looking at the Rhinoware before I got to the final conclusion of Porlex Vs Aergrind.

Should I bite the bullet, and get the Aergrind?


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm looking at selling my Lido3 (as I don't really take it into work anymore) if you want to throw another curve ball into the equation


Oh damn! How much?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

£85 plus postage. Bought from Coffee hit.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

That's a good price!


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Dr Forinor said:


> Thanks for your input, that actually helped as well, as I was looking at the Rhinoware before I got to the final conclusion of Porlex Vs Aergrind.
> 
> Should I bite the bullet, and get the Aergrind?


Again, can't speak for the Porlex, but you can just feel the difference in build quality between the two. I was kind of annoyed at all the time I had wasted grinding away with the Rhino when I got the Aergrind!

And if you're anything like me, you will just end up with one of the higher quality hand grinders after owning the Porlex for a short while anyway.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

As Jony said above, the price for the Lido offered above is really good. I've two MBK grinders and perfectly happy with them, but if I was looking for another, the Lido would trump the Aergrind for what is about the same money. The only elephant in the room though is the difference in size, the Lido being the elephant and the aergrind being somewhat smaller. If you have a ceramic grinder 'Tiamo'? the Porlex would be a pretty much side ways move I think, £30+ now represents a saving for the future.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

urbanbumpkin said:


> £85 plus postage. Bought from Coffee hit.


You have everything that comes with it as new? What's the condition like?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Dr Forinor said:


> You have everything that comes with it as new? What's the condition like?


^^^^

@urbanbumpkin


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr Forinor said:


> You have everything that comes with it as new? What's the condition like?


Yes it's in good condition. It has the carry case, the hex screw driver tool and brush. I also have a spare set of washers for it.

I'll post a photo.


































There you go. Just for transparency one of blue coloured lines on the tightening ring has faded. Doesn't affect the grind or working of the grinder


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I suggest you be quick! If said item goes in the forsale it will be sold in half hour.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Yes it's in good condition. It has the carry case, the hex screw driver tool and brush. I also have a spare set of washers for it.
> 
> I'll post a photo.


I'll take it please, pending photo showing everything in good condition etc.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr Forinor said:


> I'll take it please, pending photo showing everything in good condition etc.


Let me know either way. I'll post at cost, I'd prefer it if you went insured. But up to you.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Let me know either way. I'll post at cost, I'd prefer it if you went insured. But up to you.


I'll take it please. Can you please just use a blue marker and mark the correct indentation for me? I've never used it before and I don't want to end up lost before I've even started.

I'll go with Royal Mail Special Delivery? Unless you have a different idea?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr Forinor said:


> I'll take it please. Can you please just use a blue marker and mark the correct indentation for me? I've never used it before and I don't want to end up lost before I've even started.
> 
> I'll go with Royal Mail Special Delivery? Unless you have a different idea?


I'll mark it with some insulation tape. I'll get it packaged up. And then work out cost via post office. Do you want to PM address details. Are you ok to pay via pay pal friends and family?


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

PM sent.


----------



## chopho (Sep 5, 2018)

i have the aergrind, I wish it would grind as fast as the fledgrind


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

How much faster is it? Did you notice any difference in grind quality too?



chopho said:


> i have the aergrind, I wish it would grind as fast as the fledgrind


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

In case that lido doesn't get sold let me know


----------

